# When to switch from puppy to adult food?



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

The last thread I read about this was several years old so any utd info would be great. I would like to know when do you begin to switch to adult food? I will ask the vet at his next appt. but any advice from you all would be great.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Varies per pup but generally 6 months to a year. We had some dog food shortages early in COVID so I had to switch my current 12 month old at 6 months. Be aware that puppy kibble is generally denser in calories per cup


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I switched my 10w.o right away, gradually of course but she is mainly on raw with kibbles once a day the most.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

After the new teeth is what I’ll do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I mainly fed adult kibble to the pups. Sometimes mixed with puppy food.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We feed Victor all life stages


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

We did between 4-6 mos, and until that time used large breed formula for the calcium/phosphorus ratio. There's apparently the total intake of the dog (getting too heavy too fast) along with the above ratio being off that can potentially cause hip dysplasia.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> We feed Victor all life stages


I used to feed Victor to my dogs until they changed the formula. However, my dog is a year and a month old and I am still giving him a large breed puppy food. I am planning to continue to give him the large breed puppy food until he is about 18 months old. He is still growing, very active and quite thin.

German Shepherds are considered a large breed, which take longer to reach maturity than small or medium breeds. While a small breed might be ready to switch from puppy food by 8 or 9 months, with large breeds you want to wait until about 15-18 months. A friend of mine breeds Great Danes (which are considered a giant breed) and she did not switch her male from puppy food until he was almost 2 years.


----------



## Massastar (Nov 13, 2020)

I switched my puppy to adult food in the fifth month, but of course, it depends. When I just started giving him adult food, my Jack had some health problems, and it worried me. Then, I started searching for information about food for dogs and stumbled on this site DoggoLab. After reading the guide, I found all the information I was looking for and found out what is the best breed dog food. If you also have a dog, make sure you give him only the right dog food. I am sure that everyone who has a dog will understand me, because dogs are our best friends, and we must take care of them the best way.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

So far the answer is 3 months to 3 years


----------

